# How much did this cost??????



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...Rescue&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social#

sorry I know I'm probably going to get shot down for this, but REALLY??


----------



## Nicnac (5 March 2014)

I'm far from fluffy but don't have a problem with this.  It's a great exercise for them to practice rescue skills and having required the animal rescue team from the fire service when my mare fell into a ditch and broke her back, I think they deserve every award/accolade they get.

Maybe you think I should have left her there to die?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 March 2014)

Yes, really. Thank goodness. 

If the money bothers you, just look at from the perspective view that it was a good training exercise. 
Me, I prefer to look at it from a humane point of view, particularly as we live in one of the richest countries in the world. 
 Perhaps we could ask some MP's to make a donation from their expenses ?


----------



## JillA (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...Rescue&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social#

sorry I know I'm probably going to get shot down for this, but REALLY??
		
Click to expand...

What was the alternative? Shoot her in situ? When the resources were probably not doing anything anyway?


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2014)

So what, we leave people and animals in dangerous situations until we can tot up the amount that it will cost to rescue them? Do we then hold a public vote over whether we should spend that money on saving them? In the meantime the person/animal suffers?
If someone/something CAN be saved - save it. 
Why would you not???


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			So what, we leave people and animals in dangerous situations until we can tot up the amount that it will cost to rescue them? Do we then hold a public vote over whether we should spend that money on saving them? In the meantime the person/animal suffers?
If someone/something CAN be saved - save it. 
Why would you not???
		
Click to expand...

ermmm, where were the 'people'?


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			ermmm, where were the 'people'?
		
Click to expand...

ermmm, I'm talking hypothetically.

 As clearly you feel acting quickly with whatever resources are required for a rescue, regardless of cost, isn't the way forward.


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			ermmm, I'm talking hypothetically.

 As clearly you feel acting quickly with whatever resources are required for a rescue, regardless of cost, isn't the way forward.
		
Click to expand...

No sorry that is not what I said or meant at all.

BUT the cost to rescue a wild pony, that could end up in the next cull...


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			No sorry that is not what I said or meant at all.

BUT the cost to rescue a wild pony, that could end up in the next cull...
		
Click to expand...

But surely a cull is entirely different? A cull is humane.
I see no difference between the value of life of a wild horse and a privately owned horse. And I know if my horse was in that position I'd be distraught if someone felt that the cost of rescueing her wasn't worth it.


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			But surely a cull is entirely different? A cull is humane.
I see no difference between the value of life of a wild horse and a privately owned horse. And I know if my horse was in that position I'd be distraught if someone felt that the cost of rescueing her wasn't worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, that's a different scenario to the one here, to which I have not commented on nor mentioned.


----------



## fburton (5 March 2014)

So how much _did_ it cost?


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

fburton said:



			So how much _did_ it cost?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, would love to know?


----------



## Moomin1 (5 March 2014)

So if that was your horse/pet you would be happy to be told that nothing was going to be done to try and rescue it?  Or would you be one of those who then moans about that too?


----------



## Landcruiser (5 March 2014)

I would certainly find it hard to justify leaving an animal trapped in a dangerous situation, whatever the cost. Poor thing didn't invite trouble....unlike the poorly prepared walkers who routinely have to be airlifted off mountains or even the well prepared mountaineers who get into trouble and require rescue. They have a choice. This pony didn't.


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			So if that was your horse/pet you would be happy to be told that nothing was going to be done to try and rescue it?  Or would you be one of those who then moans about that too?
		
Click to expand...

No when did I say if it was a pet??


----------



## Moomin1 (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			No when did I say if it was a pet??
		
Click to expand...


Nowhere.  You obviously then think that the welfare of pets differs to the welfare of non pets?


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Nowhere.  You obviously then think that the welfare of pets differs to the welfare of non pets?
		
Click to expand...

Not the welfare, I'm not saying they should be starved or beaten am I?


----------



## Moomin1 (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			Not the welfare, I'm not saying they should be starved or beaten am I?
		
Click to expand...

No. Just left to starve on a cliff face/plunge to their death?

I don't get what the problem is in this pony being rescued?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 March 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			No. Just left to starve on a cliff face/plunge to their death?
		
Click to expand...

don't be daft, she could have been humanely taken out by a sniper.


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			No. Just left to starve on a cliff face/plunge to their death?

I don't get what the problem is in this pony being rescued?
		
Click to expand...

AGAIN, I didn't say that did I?

sooooo, if it was a cow say??


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			don't be daft, she could have been humanely taken out by a sniper.
		
Click to expand...

At last! sense


----------



## Moomin1 (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			AGAIN, I didn't say that did I?

sooooo, if it was a cow say??
		
Click to expand...

Err, yes, cows get rescued too. As do sheep, dogs, etc etc etc.

What are you proposing did happen with this pony?


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Err, yes, cows get rescued too. As do sheep, dogs, etc etc etc.

What are you proposing did happen with this pony?
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite aware and if it was a cow, I'd be saying the same! no doubt you'd be leading the rescue eating a cheese burger drinking milk...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			At last! sense
		
Click to expand...


it was sarcasm.


----------



## Moomin1 (5 March 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			don't be daft, she could have been humanely taken out by a sniper.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, by which point the cost would have been high also due to the logistics of it! I mean, James Bond doesn't come cheap.... ;-)


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			I'm quite aware and if it was a cow, I'd be saying the same! no doubt you'd be leading the rescue eating a cheese burger drinking milk...
		
Click to expand...


wth has that got to do with it? wantng the humane rescue of a pony or the humane cull of a cow doesn't preclude eating meat.


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			wth has that got to do with it? wantng the humane rescue of a pony or the humane cull of a cow doesn't preclude eating meat.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing just getting cheeky.

I know for a fact snipers earn less than event managers...


----------



## Capriole (5 March 2014)

Good training exercise if nothing else.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			Nothing just getting cheeky.

I know for a fact snipers earn less than event managers...
		
Click to expand...

well, lots of people do-there's no justice in the world  I always fancied being a sniper, only have a bow though..


----------



## 9tails (5 March 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			it was sarcasm.
		
Click to expand...

Your reply made me laugh, I got it immediately.  Hoofpicker21 obviously didn't.  

If any animal needs rescuing from danger, be it farm, wild or pet, then resources are there to help.  I really can't understand OP's attitude that the pony should have been ignored to starve or plunge to its death.


----------



## Moomin1 (5 March 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			well, lots of people do-there's no justice in the world  I always fancied being a sniper, only have a bow though..
		
Click to expand...

Just a historic sniper then!! ;-)


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			it was sarcasm.
		
Click to expand...

Dam! ha


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

9tails said:



			Your reply made me laugh, I got it immediately.  Hoofpicker21 obviously didn't.  

If any animal needs rescuing from danger, be it farm, wild or pet, then resources are there to help.  I really can't understand OP's attitude that the pony should have been ignored to starve or plunge to its death.
		
Click to expand...

I did not say any of these things... I merely believe with all the tragedy and issues in this country, this could have been dealt with more effectively... Not everyone has to agree.


----------



## Moomin1 (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			I did not say any of these things... I merely believe with all the tragedy and issues in this country, this could have been dealt with more effectively... Not everyone has to agree.
		
Click to expand...

You still haven't said how? And how much more efficient economically your idea would have been?  Also, are you in receipt of the logistics and full details of the incident in order to make that judgement?  We don't know what the geography was like, or positioning of the pony. Perhaps it would have taken just as many resources in order to position anyone to humanely and safely destroy the pony, by which point they may as well have just rescued it.  Plus, it is also and extremely good training exercise, as others have said.


----------



## 9tails (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			I did not say any of these things... I merely believe with all the tragedy and issues in this country, this could have been dealt with more effectively... Not everyone has to agree.
		
Click to expand...

By taking a potshot at the poor blighter?  God forbid you're ever in a position of authority.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 March 2014)

Evaluating 'cost' would be a bit pointless,  as it probably only actually cost the travelling expenses of those involved,  and other out of pocket expenses,  as those rescuers who are retained were being paid anyway,  pony or no pony.

From the viewpoint of the pony,  to have shot the poor little sod would probably have been the more humane outcome,  but as others have suggested,  as a training exercise,  and moving the bulk and weight of an animal which probably weighed 250kgs +,  I would have said that it was an invaluable exercise,  and the rescue teams are now better prepared for similar situations,  but involving humans.

Had the pony been mine,  and considering its predicament and situation,  then unless I'd been specifically asked by those of the rescue teams who wanted the animal as a facility,  I would have shot the poor little sod.  The animal appears to have been anaesthetised,  and there would have been fairly serious risk attached to anyone attempting to get an IV line in,  assuming that the animal was actually wild,  or feral. 

Anyway,  it's done,  the pony lives,  some will be lauded as heroes or idiots,  depending on one's standpoint,  and I fail to see what all the fuss is about!

Alec.


----------



## Zero00000 (5 March 2014)

I could go through the news and pick out some rescued fool who did something stupid and needed rescuing, or ended up in hospital needing extensive treatment and go... REALLY and how much did this cost??

The animal didn't ask to end in the situation it did!

Just for the record, What DID you mean and what Would you do?


----------



## fatpiggy (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			No sorry that is not what I said or meant at all.

BUT the cost to rescue a wild pony, that could end up in the next cull...
		
Click to expand...

Who said it was wild?  It went over a seacliff. Dartmoor is nowhere near the sea so it was hardly likely to be rounded up and culled.  I'd rather my taxes went on that than picking up all the drugs and druggies on Friday and Saturday nights and transporting to and treating them in A&E.  I had to wait 5 hours in A&E having been knocked off my bike one morning because all the drunks got priority "in case" they had head injuries.  The rescue services benefit from the training, because there will always be another and another and another,  and are decent human beings who like happy endings.


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

fatpiggy said:



			Who said it was wild?  It went over a seacliff. Dartmoor is nowhere near the sea so it was hardly likely to be rounded up and culled.  I'd rather my taxes went on that than picking up all the drugs and druggies on Friday and Saturday nights and transporting to and treating them in A&E.  I had to wait 5 hours in A&E having been knocked off my bike one morning because all the drunks got priority "in case" they had head injuries.  The rescue services benefit from the training, because there will always be another and another and another,  and are decent human beings who like happy endings.
		
Click to expand...

Err, the news report said its wild...


----------



## dogatemysalad (5 March 2014)

Blimey, what a vile attitude, OP. I feel queasy at your complete inhumanity.


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			Blimey, what a vile attitude, OP. I feel queasy at your complete inhumanity.
		
Click to expand...

And that's your opinion.


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			And that's your opinion.
		
Click to expand...

So because I think it would have been better to destroy the pony rather than spend thousands that makes me inhumane..ok.


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			So because I think it would have been better to destroy the pony rather than spend thousands that makes me inhumane..ok.
		
Click to expand...

How? Surely the cost of someone coming to shoot it and then a team to remove the body would be just as high.. 
I fail to understand you even though I'm trying my absolute hardest.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 March 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			Blimey, what a vile attitude, OP. I feel queasy at your complete inhumanity.
		
Click to expand...

me to what a heartless tactless comment.

 This pony needed help, the rescue team did what they are trained to do rescue life what ever shape or form.

For once well done RSPCA,

who knows why this pony fell,  chased - scared panicked.  How or why and how is immaterial how does any animal fall down a cliff, sheep dog cow.  The fact is it did and needed help, I really don't understand some people.


----------



## dogatemysalad (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			And that's your opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, yes. 



HoofPicker21 said:



			So because I think it would have been better to destroy the pony rather than spend thousands that makes me inhumane..ok.
		
Click to expand...

How would you do that humanely, and retrieve the body on your minimalist budget ?


----------



## HoofPicker21 (5 March 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			Erm, yes. 



How would you do that humanely, and retrieve the body on your minimalist budget ?
		
Click to expand...

Well namely rifle, and as for removing the body, any way than involving a vet, 6 firebrigade AND marines would be cheaper..

My opinion is my opinion if that makes me vile and inhumane, which of course you can judge from one opinion, I'm fine with that.

I don't really have anything else to say, as well as I'm about to board a plane.


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			Well namely rifle, and as for removing the body, any way than involving a vet, 6 firebrigade AND marines would be cheaper..

My opinion is my opinion if that makes me vile and inhumane, which of course you can judge from one opinion, I'm fine with that.

I don't really have anything else to say, as well as I'm about to board a plane.
		
Click to expand...

Well surely it would take 6 people, maybe MORE, to move the dead weight of a horse? So the costs could be even higher.


----------



## windand rain (5 March 2014)

To be honest I bet the costs were negligible as said it was a perfect training exercise that would have cost just the same or maybe even more to set up as a scenario. The pony just happened to stumble onto a need from the services to practice a rescue technique. So lucky pony and helpful crew sho deserve any accolade given to them


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			I don't really have anything else to say, as well as I'm about to board a plane.
		
Click to expand...

lets hope its a 1 way trip................


 Considering the pony survive an 80ft fall and is not too badly hurt, I think the poor little mite deserves a chance.  He may even get a loving new home out of his story, hopefully.  That would make it a happier ending, the rescue teams rescue all sorts of animals from falls from cliffs even cows.  I fail to see how some want extinguish a life just because the poor blighter fell or may or not be wild.  Many many story on the web, in the news where animals get into sticky situation or bad situation.  Just for example think of Angel the blind mare from Jamie gray, her story touched thousands and she was offered at leas 20 homes.


----------



## Dunlin (5 March 2014)

Lovely story and so pleased the mare made a full recovery and was reunited with the rest of the herd. Not only does that show our armed forces have a heart it's also very good for morale for all services involved. I really do not have a problem with it, after all the cost was probably not even as much as what a top footballer would get paid for 10 minutes.

I don't think the OP is vile and inhumane, they just have a different opinion that to some may sound harsh, but it was a statement that was bound to create controversy and drama on here.


----------



## dogatemysalad (5 March 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			Well namely rifle, and as for removing the body, any way than involving a vet, 6 firebrigade AND marines would be cheaper..You haven't thought this through have you ? Still need a vet to put the horse down. Still need to remove the body with the expertise of fire brigade/marines. Then there would be the additional expense of disposal, instead of reuniting pony with its herd. The euthanasia and disposal cost would not be covered and if no owner was found, the charge would be the responsibility of the local council.

My opinion is my opinion if that makes me vile and inhumane, which of course you can judge from one opinion, I'm fine with that.
 Actually, I said your attitude is vile and that you showed complete inhumanity. I don't know you, so couldn't possibly say what type of person you are. There is a difference. 

I don't really have anything else to say, as well as I'm about to board a plane.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the rescue story was lovely, so thanks for the link.


----------



## suffolkmare (5 March 2014)

Dunlin said:



			... it was a statement that was bound to create controversy and drama on here.
		
Click to expand...

and

Originally Posted by HoofPicker21 View Post 

 I don't really have anything else to say, as well as I'm about to board a plane.

It must be spring...troll migration season?! Reminder: Please do not feed the trolls"


----------



## Arizahn (5 March 2014)

Perhaps OP is an out of work sniper, and this apparently innocent pony is in truth a highly paid events manager in disguise?

Glad it was a happy ending. Not enough of those around, imo.


----------



## HoofPicker21 (6 March 2014)

suffolkmare said:



			and

Originally Posted by HoofPicker21 View Post 

 I don't really have anything else to say, as well as I'm about to board a plane.

It must be spring...troll migration season?! Reminder: Please do not feed the trolls"  

Click to expand...

well that didn't take long.

cleanly I am not a troll, do your home work next time love.
or does as others have said, mean having an opinion that differs from you all?? if so guess I am then!!!

as for the other clever comments, ha ha ha


----------



## fburton (6 March 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Lovely story and so pleased the mare made a full recovery and was reunited with the rest of the herd. Not only does that show our armed forces have a heart it's also very good for morale for all services involved. I really do not have a problem with it, after all the cost was probably not even as much as what a top footballer would get paid for 10 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Quite! I fully agree.




			I don't think the OP is vile and inhumane, they just have a different opinion that to some may sound harsh, but it was a statement that was bound to create controversy and drama on here.
		
Click to expand...

Even a touch of hysteria.


----------



## YasandCrystal (6 March 2014)

To me it is a heartwarming story. We could all sit here and spout forth about how wrong the social imbalances of the world are. Why should animals be such a low priority? Animals to me are so reliant on a decent owner or carer and we as race destroy their habitats, often abuse them as pets, overbreed, cage and restrict them to name but a few.

So many thousands of pounds spent on a native pony rescue - brilliant and why not? We don't judge the humans rescued from all sorts of situations often brought on by themselves.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 March 2014)

I think the reason most don't like OP, first post  is the fact that it came over to me and most probably others.  That its destruction would have been better  and cheaper rather than a rescue.  No one knows for sure if this pony is 100% wild or a family pet which is un broken.  Regardless of this, the pony is a life however the form she is and her saviours thought her life worth saving. Its not that you have a different opinion but you could have worded it better instead of  of saying "how much did this cost" as if that is all that matters in the situation.  

      Some of us think the work the Marines and the RNLI- firefighters and other such Organization  is amazing and support their work and these organizations think any life is worth saving, albeit a little Dartmoor pony or a world class show horse.  Firefighters have rescue many a dog or cat from house fire these are more superior just because they have an owner? If the pony was injured or in pain the situation would have been dealt with in another way.

The OP  came across as uncaring and  posted for a reaction, whether it was the reaction they wanted or not is a mystery.   I cannot really think they expected us all to believe this ponies  life to be wasted because it had the misfortune to fall.  A cull is a controlled situation  for reducing numbers of a species not an accident which is followed by a rescue.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 March 2014)

fburton said:



			.


Even a touch of hysteria.
		
Click to expand...

*sigh* I wasn't hysterical, I was sarcastic!!


----------



## fburton (6 March 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			*sigh* I wasn't hysterical, I was sarcastic!! 

Click to expand...

Wasn't thinking of you actually. I assume that most of what you write is meant to be sarcastic!


----------



## Patterdale (6 March 2014)

9tails said:



			I really can't understand OP's attitude that the pony should have been ignored to starve or plunge to its death.
		
Click to expand...

.....unless it had been a pet 

I don't think you're vile or lacking in humanity OP....but can see why some of your comments have perhaps led others to think so. 

A life is a life, after all


----------



## suestowford (6 March 2014)

Just to add a few things, which were in our local paper but not in the H&H report...

The pony was/is part of a group which is used for conservation grazing. If one believes what is in the paper, she is also a registered Dartmoor mare. She is therefore not a wild pony, and has some value. H&H don't mention this which I can see could lead the OP to believe that this was one of the cross-breds from Dartmoor. I know that many people think they are worthless (I don't agree with this though).


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 March 2014)

It seems a nice little pony. Alls well that ends well then and well done to the rescue teams. 

FWIW, I felt that the reaction of the OP was inhumane and that's pretty vile.


----------



## Elsiecat (6 March 2014)

No life is worthless. None.


----------



## lizbet (8 March 2014)

Yeah you will get shot down for this really? Of a cliff i hope
There are some real blood thirst beeps  on hear. PTS mad they  are.
Well relax enjoy your holiday just give big donation for you.
so money back in the pot now.Bet you  will not do same.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 March 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			No life is worthless. None.
		
Click to expand...

You're entirely right.  

Considering the 'Worth',  when we balance it against; a) The animal's perceived value b) The risk to the animal which such a rescue would involve c) The stress which would be caused,  to such an animal d) The risk to human life and safety,  in the event of a pony panicking and injuring itself or it's rescuers,  would be such that a clean and humane end would probably have been the most sensible answer.

Had there been a fatality or serious injury to anyone involved in the rescue,  including the pony,  then the cry would have gone up "Why wasn't the animal euthanised at the scene"?  There were fairly serious risks involved,  the rescuers accepted those risks,  and came away with a result,  but in the event of it going wrong,  then we'd all be singing a different tune,  I suspect.

Alec.


----------



## cptrayes (8 March 2014)

Wow, OP gets called all sorts of names but nobody has a bad word to say about someone who would leave a person appearing to be drugged to die in the street of hypothermia?

Strange world we live in.


----------



## cptrayes (8 March 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			You're entirely right.  

Considering the 'Worth',  when we balance it against; a) The animal's perceived value b) The risk to the animal which such a rescue would involve c) The stress which would be caused,  to such an animal d) The risk to human life and safety,  in the event of a pony panicking and injuring itself or it's rescuers,  would be such that a clean and humane end would probably have been the most sensible answer.

Had there been a fatality or serious injury to anyone involved in the rescue,  including the pony,  then the cry would have gone up "Why wasn't the animal euthanised at the scene"?  There were fairly serious risks involved,  the rescuers accepted those risks,  and came away with a result,  but in the event of it going wrong,  then we'd all be singing a different tune,  I suspect.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Great post Alec, no point in me writing it now


----------



## lizbet (8 March 2014)

What they on


----------



## abracadabra (8 March 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Wow, OP gets called all sorts of names but nobody has a bad word to say about someone who would leave a person appearing to be drugged to die in the street of hypothermia?

Strange world we live in.
		
Click to expand...

What? Where is that mentioned in the thread I think I've missed that as I haven't heard about it. Or maybe that might be in a relevant thread and not one about a pony being rescued? In which case why on earth would people be talking about it here? Make a thread about that subject and try not to derail this one. Makes no sense. 


cptrayes said:



			Great post Alec, no point in me writing it now 

Click to expand...

Yes, no point. Alex made good coherent argument so really no need for you to strain yourself trying


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 March 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Wow, OP gets called all sorts of names but nobody has a bad word to say about someone who would leave a person appearing to be drugged to die in the street of hypothermia?

Strange world we live in.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand? And I did actually call for help once for a guy who was passed out drunk or something on Parkers Piece. Stayed until they got there as well.

Alex, you are correct re the rescue team of course. I would just expect them to judge the situation and make their own call on it tbh, them being the experts.


----------



## cptrayes (8 March 2014)

abracadabra said:



			Yes, no point. Alex made good coherent argument so really no need for you to strain yourself trying  

Click to expand...


Glad you agree. His name is AleC by the way, not AleX.


----------



## cptrayes (8 March 2014)

abracadabra said:
			
		


			What. Where is that mentioned in the thread? .
		
Click to expand...




fatpiggy said:



			I'd rather my taxes went on that than picking up all the drugs and druggies on Friday and Saturday nights and transporting to and treating them in A&E.
		
Click to expand...



....


----------



## fburton (8 March 2014)

lizbet said:



			What they on
		
Click to expand...

D*mn good question!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 March 2014)

lizbet said:



			What they on
		
Click to expand...




fburton said:



			D*mn good question!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent reply fb,  excellent!!

Alec.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 March 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Wow, OP gets called all sorts of names but nobody has a bad word to say about someone who would leave a person appearing to be drugged to die in the street of hypothermia?

Strange world we live in.
		
Click to expand...

I am with fatpiggy on this one


----------



## cptrayes (8 March 2014)

Leviathan said:



			I am with fatpiggy on this one
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmm. Where are you going to draw the line for medical care, then Leviathan? Presumably somewhere below a person who appears to be drunk or drugged, but above someone like yourself who broke an arm voluntarily indulging in the second most dangerous sport (horse riding) that there is?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 March 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Mmmmm. Where are you going to draw the line for medical care, then Leviathan? Presumably somewhere below a person who appears to be drunk or drugged, but above someone like yourself who broke an arm voluntarily indulging in the second most dangerous sport (horse riding) that there is?
		
Click to expand...

This pony did not ask to fall over the cliff, no one forces people to inject, sniff swallow drugs they do that voluntarily.  That is their choice drugs are for mugs. 

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/list...072513#photo-title=Cave+diving&photo=31860000 not in top 5 here?????

Would you go down a dark road and go up to a  person on drugs or drugged to their eyeballs and help???? I think not.....................

You don't see the rescue services patrolling the streets to save them do you??? no their job is to rescue those in precarious situation or life threatening accidents like this pony.


So I would rather our taxes go on the emergency services, the police can and do deal  With the rest.



http://listverse.com/2009/06/18/top-10-incredibly-dangerous-sports/
http://toptencollections.com/top-10-dangerous-sports-in-the-world/


----------



## lizbet (9 March 2014)

LMAO  can anyone see the pink flying elepants or what !!


----------



## twiggy2 (9 March 2014)

Leviathan said:



			This pony did not ask to fall over the cliff, no one forces people to inject, sniff swallow drugs they do that voluntarily.  That is their choice drugs are for mugs. 

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/list...072513#photo-title=Cave+diving&photo=31860000 not in top 5 here?????

Would you go down a dark road and go up to a  person on drugs or drugged to their eyeballs and help???? I think not.....................

You don't see the rescue services patrolling the streets to save them do you??? no their job is to rescue those in precarious situation or life threatening accidents like this pony.


So I would rather our taxes go on the emergency services, the police can and do deal  With the rest.



http://listverse.com/2009/06/18/top-10-incredibly-dangerous-sports/
http://toptencollections.com/top-10-dangerous-sports-in-the-world/

Click to expand...

what about those who are drugged up due to having their drinks spiked, or those who make a mistake and try it the once, what about the people going through a tough time in life who make terrible errors of judgement? and those who misjudge their ability to cope with alcohol levels? those that smoke? obese people? Or have you never made a mistake and learnt form it.

I pray with all my might that my girls never get caught up in the drug scene but I also pray that someone would help them out if they were in need for any reason.

we all take different paths through life and we all need help from time to time


----------



## lizbet (9 March 2014)

What are we on hear people nobody in their right and  i say right mind should leave any person or animal to struggle or suffer.It is supposed to be a free country and every one is entitled to their own opion though we seldom get it.can we pls stick to the topic of the pony x


----------



## cptrayes (9 March 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			what about those who are drugged up due to having their drinks spiked, or those who make a mistake and try it the once, what about the people going through a tough time in life who make terrible errors of judgement? and those who misjudge their ability to cope with alcohol levels? those that smoke? obese people? Or have you never made a mistake and learnt form it.

I pray with all my might that my girls never get caught up in the drug scene but I also pray that someone would help them out if they were in need for any reason.

we all take different paths through life and we all need help from time to time
		
Click to expand...


Quite.


----------



## lizbet (9 March 2014)

I am goin jumpin of a cliff dont come and help me


----------



## Patterdale (9 March 2014)

lizbet said:



			.can we pls stick to the topic of the pony x
		
Click to expand...

Ok. 

What if the pony had jumped off the cliff in a drug induced frenzy?


----------



## lizbet (9 March 2014)

I know someone on drugs could of climb up the cliff missed by rescue men saving tax payers thousands almost falling to their death.Give the pony a magic mushroom who tripped over a stone who had to be rescued by zebadee and the magic round a bout gang and all lived happily ever after


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 March 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Wow, OP gets called all sorts of names but nobody has a bad word to say about someone who would leave a person appearing to be drugged to die in the street of hypothermia?

Strange world we live in.
		
Click to expand...

Well you  got the reaction you wanted  people reacting to the drug comment  above cptrayes.


 Me I think now this thread should go back to that  discussion  its about, a pony who had  the misfortunes to survive a horrid fall.


----------



## twiggy2 (9 March 2014)

patterdale said:



			ok. 

What if the pony had jumped off the cliff in a drug induced frenzy?
		
Click to expand...

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## cptrayes (9 March 2014)

Leviathan said:



			Well you  got the reaction you wanted  people reacting to the drug comment  above cptrayes.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, my point was about some pretty vicious name calling of the OP,  that I found very distasteful.


----------



## fburton (9 March 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Actually, my point was about some pretty vicious name calling of the OP,  that I found very distasteful.
		
Click to expand...

Human nature/mob mentality - one person expresses an opinion that almost everyone else disagrees with, and once that fact becomes obvious (some) people can get a wee bit nasty safe in the knowledge that they won't get a hard time from the majority.


----------



## ribbons (17 March 2014)

A perfect subject for discussion.

 was it the best course of action for the pony.
Was the rescue too high risk for the humans.
Was it financially worthwhile given the resources available.
Was it valuable as a training excersise.

All good points, worth considering.
My opinion is identical to Alec's, but didn't bother giving it initially as I figured it pointless given most people just wanted to tell th OP how vile they were.

Why is it that this forum is becoming increasingly incapable of discussing a subject without slinging muck.

Alec made a very intelligent basis of facts to discuss. 
Waste of time here mate, intelligence, facts and discussion are not often found on HHO.


----------



## lizbet (17 March 2014)

ribbons said:



			A perfect subject for discussion.

 was it the best course of action for the pony.
Was the rescue too high risk for the humans.
Was it financially worthwhile given the resources available.
Was it valuable as a training excersise.

All good points, worth considering.
My opinion is identical to Alec's, but didn't bother giving it initially as I figured it pointless given most people just wanted to tell th OP how vile they were.

Why is it that this forum is becoming increasingly incapable of discussing a subject without slinging muck.

Alec made a very intelligent basis of facts to discuss. 
Waste of time here mate, intelligence, facts and discussion are not often found on HHO.[/
QUOTE]No body gets to give there opions on H&H.I think a lot of people on  hear are BLOOD THITSTY.Dont you think the rescue team would have considered all your points before attempting anything, they are not thick are they do you think they are thick ! .If the waste of money bothers you give a donation it may be you or your family stuck one day.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ribbons (17 March 2014)

I wasn't actually talking about whether the rescue should have gone ahead in my post. I was saying there were some excellent points to discuss, but instead of discussion there was unpleasant name calling. I'm perfectly happy the pony was rescued, although I wouldn't have criticised if a different option had been taken providing it was humane. 

It could have been an interesting discussion, debating the different options and their validity. 

I certainly don't think it was a waste of money. I never once mentioned that I did. I personally am not sure it was the best course of action for the pony, but am equally accepting that others do.

I do wish people would read posts correctly before exploding onto their keyboards.


----------



## lizbet (17 March 2014)

Well the pony was rescued why talk about fiction and drugs.so many people on hear have fun  ride their horses first sign of trouble shot it thats what i find.I did read your post several times you did meantion money you read it.Some people love their humane endings. Well its ok the pony so go on one of the PTS forums and have fun there.


----------



## ribbons (17 March 2014)

Oh dear, I rest my case.


----------



## turkana (17 March 2014)

I saw in interview with a fireman who had just been involved in a horse rescue, he said that animal rescues are very good for training & they do it to prevent people putting themselves at risk by attempting it themselves.
So not a waste of money at all.


----------



## lizbet (17 March 2014)

turkana said:



			I saw  n interview with a fireman who had just been involved in a horse rescue, he said that animal rescues are very good for training & they do it to prevent people putting themselves at risk by attempting it themselves.
So not a waste of money at all.
		
Click to expand...

I REST MY CASE Thanks turkana sense and heart x


----------



## ribbons (17 March 2014)

Very good point. I already felt animal rescue was excellent training, but hadn't considered the risk to public trying to recover the animal if rescue services hadn't got involved. 
I actually think most of the reasons for rescuing this pony were valid, the cost, the manpower etc. the only thing I do wonder about is the stress and trauma to the animal on top of what it had already been through.


----------



## lizbet (17 March 2014)

That is why it was saddated every thing would have been taken into account including shooting it iam sure. Iam sorry for having ago ribbons. But i just feel strongly that so many people theses days are quick to call it a day .Be it animal or human in fact.Nobody seems to want to fight for life  anymore .xx


----------



## lizbet (17 March 2014)

Some useless info for you the men in my family are fire fighters my great grandad was chief fire officer he recieved a OBE for bravery.He once rescued a grey hound from a pit it would have died.Its what they do they are fear less.


----------



## ribbons (17 March 2014)

Apology accepted. It would just be good sometimes to discuss things in an adult manner. Different people have different opinions, often, neither are right and neither are wrong, I actually enjoy a discussion with someone who sees things differently. What I get bored with on this forum is the dramatics and hysterics, when someone disagrees.
As far as I can tell, no one here was personally involved with the pony, and affected by the incident, so really the subject could have been debated intelligently, without the need to name call anyone who holds a different opinion.


----------



## lizbet (17 March 2014)

I quiet agree but it never happens.The way i have been spoken to at times is quiet shocking and dont get my point of view across just insults.Now i am just on the defence and rude myself.Not very grown up but bad manners are easier to spread than good ones.You have your debate my dear we have had ours enjoy yourself.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (10 April 2014)

HoofPicker21 said:



			So because I think it would have been better to destroy the pony rather than spend thousands that makes me inhumane..ok.
		
Click to expand...

i fail to seee how the option of saving the pony is an expensive waste?? the facilities were already available for use and were made use of as opposed to being an expensive commodity left unused...and as has already been said those involved would of been paid exactly the same that day as if they'd been doing nothing in their baracks.

the operation was not inhumane because at no point was the pony in distress
the pony does belong to someone because even wild ponies have owners.

admittedly humanely destroying the pony could of been an option but the cost of removing the body ie. most likely helicopter would probably cost more and anyhoot they chose to save life in the end anyway.

i am by no means a bunnyhugger but like many others fail to see the issue that the OP has with this??


----------

